# Middle Name Help Please



## vanillastar

OH and I have had out girl name picked for ages, but are having a hard time agreeing on a boy name.

We both like Carson but cant think of a middle name that goes well with it. Any ideas? No middle names that start with J and we would not want people shortening it to CJ.

Also we both like Hayden, so we would do Hayden James. However my nephew's name is Jayden. Do you think the two are too close?

Any other boy names you like?


----------



## estar

I like Hayden James, it is not to close to Jayden at all. Do you have a family name you could use for a middle name to go with Carson??? Carson Alan was the first thing that came to mind...


----------



## mattison

James is not too close to Jayden IMO at all.

As for middle names for Carson, what kinds of names do you like? Or does it not matter? Do you prefer modern, more traditional, etc...also, is his last name very long or very short? That can make a difference with the way the names flow :)

Here are some:

Alexander (think this is quite nice sounding)
Thomas
Tyler
Grant
David or Davis
Christopher
Dale
Micheal
Bryce
Ethan
Ian
Hunter
Logan
Owen
Aaron
Ryan
Chase
Brock
Reece
William

:flower:


----------



## vanillastar

What do you ladies think of Carson Daniel?



mattison said:


> James is not too close to Jayden IMO at all

I meant Hayden, I thought it would be too close to Jayden.


----------



## isla 951

Boys names I love are William, Jonah and Isaac.


----------



## preppymommy

Carson Beckett 

Carson Taylor 

Carson Alexander


----------



## FreeSpirit

Carson Ryley
Carson Anthony
Carson Simon
Carson Aaron
Carson Samuel


----------



## clairealfie

You don't have to have a middle name? I don't, no-one in my dad's family have one.


----------



## Clarina1980

It's nice to have a middle name though, I have 2 :D


----------



## RubyRainbows

I LOVE the name Carson... i have had this name on my list for a very long time! I rarely see anyone else with it on the top of their list too! :thumbup:

Although, i have to admit... i love "CJ" combos! So i was deliberately trying to think of a "J" middle name to compliment it! (i would never nickname him "CJ", i just like the *look* of it as initials).

Other ideas:

Carson Alexander
Carson Michael
Carson Riley
Carson Andrew
Carson Parker
Carson Thomas

Honestly, 1st cousins named Jayden & Hayden are too similar in my opinion (but not "out of the question" if you really love the name!)


----------



## mattison

vanillastar said:


> What do you ladies think of Carson Daniel?
> 
> 
> 
> mattison said:
> 
> 
> James is not too close to Jayden IMO at all
> 
> I meant Hayden, I thought it would be too close to Jayden.Click to expand...

:dohh: Of course you did. I had a preggo brain moment, LOL. No, I think they are different names and I like them both.

Love Carson Daniel, too -- very nice!


----------



## vanillastar

Thanks for all your help girls. OH and I have decided to go with Carson Daniel. So now we just have to wait until the 18th to find out if we are team pink or blue!


----------

